# Dubai vs missing friends etc??



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Would you say the move to Dubai has been worth it for you? Leaving all your friends? Weve not got family close anyway but have some amazing friends to compensate...

Is it easy to meet people? And have you made friendships ?

Is Dubai good for young children??

Sorry so many questions x


----------



## nermineag (Apr 22, 2012)

*Takes some getting used to*

Well, I've managed to make acquaintances over the past 5 months, but no friends yet. However, my 15-year-old daughter feels lonely and hasn't managed to make friends so far. Is it worth it? Well, it's a nice place to be and there's a price to everything; one can never have it all, so, for now, it seems like the right place to be


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

nermineag said:


> Well, I've managed to make acquaintances over the past 5 months, but no friends yet. However, my 15-year-old daughter feels lonely and hasn't managed to make friends so far. Is it worth it? Well, it's a nice place to be and there's a price to everything; one can never have it all, so, for now, it seems like the right place to be


Thank you, I can imagine it is tough for a 15 year old, where do you live? Did your firm pay for getting all your belongings over? Etc


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

zovi said:


> Would you say the move to Dubai has been worth it for you? Leaving all your friends? Weve not got family close anyway but have some amazing friends to compensate...
> 
> Is it easy to meet people? And have you made friendships ?
> 
> ...



I think it is easy to meet people, but YOU have to make the effort to go out and meet them. Don't expect everyone you meet to be a friend for life. Some of us have most of our friends here, having lived in the UAE for many years. 

There is plenty for young children to do, albeit frequently at a price, but that also depends on where you live.


----------



## nermineag (Apr 22, 2012)

zovi said:


> Thank you, I can imagine it is tough for a 15 year old, where do you live? Did your firm pay for getting all your belongings over? Etc


I live in Marina and I hope that my daughter will be able to make friends at school next year.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

We are happy to have moved to Dubai this past Feb, but my 14 year old has struggled to make friends as well, and I also have many acquaintances but not 'friends'. I think it just takes time, and I think the positives outweigh the negatives. What my kids have learned about other cultures, and the quality of their school here, outweigh the hopefully temporary lack or good friends.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

terdubai said:


> We are happy to have moved to Dubai this past Feb, but my 14 year old has struggled to make friends as well, and I also have many acquaintances but not 'friends'. I think it just takes time, and I think the positives outweigh the negatives. What my kids have learned about other cultures, and the quality of their school here, outweigh the hopefully temporary lack or good friends.


Thank you for replying , where do you live there are so many areas I have been researching like crazy haha and I don't even have an offer at the moment .


----------



## nermineag (Apr 22, 2012)

terdubai said:


> We are happy to have moved to Dubai this past Feb, but my 14 year old has struggled to make friends as well, and I also have many acquaintances but not 'friends'. I think it just takes time, and I think the positives outweigh the negatives. What my kids have learned about other cultures, and the quality of their school here, outweigh the hopefully temporary lack or good friends.


Well, 14 and 15 are almost the same age group. I've just registered my daughter at an expressive art course at Mall of the Emirates. she'll be going starting tomorrow. The place seems promising. Tell me if you think we can get together at the mall.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think this really just depends on you. And maybe your nationality and roots play a little part in it as well. 

Not worth it. Money doesnt buy your time back. But am still sitting here after two years and how ever many days in my signature. Friends at home still miss just the same but then I never thought of this as my home or permanent, and my mind misses them because I know this isnt home and Austin, Texas is. ?? Understand on the amazing friends part... when someone needs something, friends and family nearby make a huge difference on daily runnings of ones life. 

Easy to meet people, but quality of people seems to be quite miss. Have made a few great friends here, that I can not lie about. It did take a lot more effort though to make connections that were worth anything, even though my bff just landed in my lap without any effort 

Cant say alot for the young people, but have friends from all walks of life and will say that if coming from a place that is a melting pot, this place would be very frustrating to many kids as people tend to be quite segregated and keep to their own, instead of making friends based on hobbies/likes. I know my pakistani, indian, arab, and other nationality friends kids, tend to not have friends outside their own nationality, but tends to be true for their own adult friendships as well. I for one would not want to raise my kids here just due to the under current of racisim here.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> I think this really just depends on you. And maybe your nationality and roots play a little part in it as well.
> 
> Not worth it. Money doesnt buy your time back. But am still sitting here after two years and how ever many days in my signature. Friends at home still miss just the same but then I never thought of this as my home or permanent, and my mind misses them because I know this isnt home and Austin, Texas is. ?? Understand on the amazing friends part... when someone needs something, friends and family nearby make a huge difference on daily runnings of ones life.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your detailed reply.

It really helps, we are in UK near Brighton and to be honest have a decent way of life, however I have this urge to try something different and we do struggle here with savings etc, weather, but while our little boy is young we thought better time to try and do it.

However I keep thinking about friends and with my partner being Portuguese and he moved to UK 9 years ago it's taken him a long time to settle in UK to then move again :-/

It's do difficult, but he wants me to see where this job application takes me.... Guess we'll see 

Thanks again


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Am moving to Dubai soon, no kids to worry about as all grown up. Moving is always difficult for teenagers, especially girls, in my experience having relocated 4 or 5 times in the UK. It takes a while for them to break into a circle of friends.


----------

